# found Bianchi '05 UK Catalog



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

<a href="http://www.bianchi.com/php/enews_page_catalogo_2005.php?lang=uk">Bianchi 2005 UK Catalog</a>

Brits seem to love flat bar road bikes... plus they have a Luna white carbon frame with compact Veloce! sweet!

I don't know how much of this stuff we'll see in the US, any ideas? Anybody found photos from the US '05 stuff?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*hard copy*



asterisk said:


> <a href="http://www.bianchi.com/php/enews_page_catalogo_2005.php?lang=uk">Bianchi 2005 UK Catalog</a>
> 
> Brits seem to love flat bar road bikes... plus they have a Luna white carbon frame with compact Veloce! sweet!
> 
> I don't know how much of this stuff we'll see in the US, any ideas? Anybody found photos from the US '05 stuff?


I have a hard copy 05 catalogue. It pretty much tracks what's on the Bianchi USA website. The carbon Veloce bike is there, as well as a Luna Record. 

I can't stand sloping top tube road bikes, though, so the only one that interests me at all is the Pista Concept, which I'll likely get if I don't do a custom fixed bike this year.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

DougSloan said:


> I can't stand sloping top tube road bikes, though, so the only one that interests me at all is the Pista Concept, which I'll likely get if I don't do a custom fixed bike this year.


Yeah at the time I posted that I was looking for a photo of the new Pistas (Pisti?) back in Sept. I've given serious thought about dropping the money for a Pista Concept (finally a CELESTE bike!!!!) which is pretty inexpensive in frame only form. Would need a new fork though for a brake's sake.


----------

